# Ridnour fits, but Suns must rise to occasion



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Ridnour fits, but Suns must rise to occasion (5-31-03).
http://www.azcentral.com/sports/cheapseats/0530p2main0530.html


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I would really use the pick on a different position, like one they are most weak at. Drafting a SF or SG wouldn't hurt, would it? Ridnour would be nice for a year as a backup, but he is going to be a starter in the NBA. I sure hope they have plans to trade him or Starbury if they do that.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

we shouldnt take a SG ! SF or PG


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Maybe a little size? Gugliotta and Tsakalidies straight out suck


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mellamyne</b>!
> Maybe a little size? Gugliotta and Tsakalidies straight out suck


Yeah. Sweetney, Collison, Schortsanitis are all options instead of Ridnour. Schortsanitis is probably a good bargain at 17, as he can play C and PF.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

nothing wrong with drafting a backup in round 1, especially since the suns have NO backup PG. I think they are set at SG with JJ and Penny, JJ can also backup Marion at SF so no problem there


----------



## KillaCross11 (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mellamyne</b>!
> Maybe a little size? Gugliotta and Tsakalidies straight out suck


Yea i agree we need some support in the front court if we are gonna get anywhere. I like the option of Collison or Sweetney but wont they go pretty early?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

At 17 you will be able to pick up some leftovers. Basically whoever of the big men fall out of the lottery and past 16 will be all yours. I dont doubt seeing either Collison, Sweetney, or Greek Shaq falling to you. I thnk you guys are in a real nice position to get a quality player.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Take Perkins, and hope he turns out like Stoudemire


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Take Perkins, and hope he turns out like Stoudemire


Well luck blessed them this year, why not try again. I can see it now, facials left right and (over) center(s)....


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

The guy i would really want to get is Collison. Really compliments Stoudemire. Good rebounder on both ends and can step out and shoot it. Plus he is a smart player.


----------

